

Illegal numbers: Can you break the law with math? - michmaz
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/155805-illegal-numbers-can-you-break-the-law-with-math

======
walid
Essentially every program is a big number written in binary. DRM blocks number
sharing while some OS numbers require activation before running. The world is
doomed.

